# Best excuses at 3D shoots!!



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey yall, what are some of the best excuses for poor shootin that you have heard at 3D shoots? I've started numbering the most popular ones I've heard. It's a runnin joke I've got with my friends!!

No. 1 - My sights are off

No. 2 - The wind threw it off

No. 3 - I punched the trigger

The higher numbers are used less often:

Excuse number 32 - I ain't had lunch yet

Excuse number 45 - I forgot my water bottle

But this is by far the one that takes the cake!! I was shooting with a group of people that I had never met before. We were at a target you had to shoot close to a tree in order to get to the 12 ring. One guy hit the tree and his arrow went into the butt of the deer. This was his excuse (are you sitting down?).

Excuse number 101 (it gets a really high number cause it's not used very often lol) - My arrow paradoxed out and hit that tree.

He swore that the arrow flexed out and the shaft brushed that tree and caused him to score a 5.

And this is my excuse, all ready for tomorrow!!
Excuse number 100 (nobody ever admits this one!!) - I'm out of practice!!

What have yall got?


----------



## BowTechCDR (Apr 26, 2010)

This one was new to me today:

"My center serving is flat. Look, it is flat." 
(As I looked at the nock point on the center serving, it was indeed flat)
"No wonder the arrows aren't hitting where I am aiming. I am going to redo the center serving and I am sure the arrows will fly straighter."

And my brother in law Beelo's favorite excuse:
"I felt like I was going to drop the bow so I grabbed it. That must have caused the (insert your misfire here)......" 
Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## dacableguy823 (Aug 1, 2010)

lol


----------



## big yin (Aug 8, 2010)

After saturdays shoot I need some of these.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I got TP and have been to the doctor and still there is no cure.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Excuses*

Hear it all the time.

My string stretched!
DB


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Hear it all the time.
> 
> My string stretched!
> DB


Crap! You beat me to it. My string must be streching.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

my rangefinder is off


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bowhunterprime said:


> Hey yall, what are some of the best excuses for poor shootin that you have heard at 3D shoots? I've started numbering the most popular ones I've heard. It's a runnin joke I've got with my friends!!
> 
> No. 1 - My sights are off
> 
> ...


lol those are great...my go too excuse is : Damn bug in my eye


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

That dern arrow lube made my arrows fly funny.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

I have 3000 excuses... Strings stretch, Sights loose, limbs are too short, etc... The best one I gave one day was that I showed up to the range and sight the bow in.. and sight in 5 yards short on every pin... The range had 5yd increments and I didn't realize it.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

I only have one...I'm just not very good! :embara:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

#1 - "My yardage is off!", after the arrow hits high or low and 6 inches left or right of the 10.  

One of these days I'm going ask someone, "How in the hale do you know that? I suppose a gnat knocked it off course as well."


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I didnt want to shoot the fly in the 12 ring so I went with the 8 since I didnt see him till right before I released the arrow.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

the best one ive ever heard is, i shot very very well but my score dosent reflect it...


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Sentinalonfire said:


> the best one ive ever heard is, i shot very very well but my score dosent reflect it...


Haha....lol I know someone who uses that.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

"Someone _must_ have moved my sight, because I promise I don't usually shoot this bad"


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

"...this forked tree"


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

If I shoot high its because... That darn deer jumped the string!


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

I wore the wrong hat, this ones too tight.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Thats *BS* a target that small should never be that far. ( As someone shoots a low 8)


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

What about, "My 3rd Axis must be off!"


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> What about, "My 3rd Axis must be off!"


Field.... maybe :wink:


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm still drunk...my head hurts...and I can't open my right eye....


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

slowbowin12 said:


> That dern arrow lube made my arrows fly funny.


Hmmm, seems you remember that day, we still laugh about that. 

My buddy always says, "well I shot really great, except those 3 fives and that miss".


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I was aiming at YOUR nock.....and missed it.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

HAHAHA Those are great guys!! Lets keep it goin!! -Chris


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

"My peep was turned a little....knew I should have let down"


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

"My center serving must have swelled up from all this humidity"


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

I would shoot better scores if I shot less 8s and more 11s. 

Really wow never thought about that.


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

oh I'll cop to #100 any day of the week, I really don't practice near as much as I should. #3 is my personal fav though, I really do punch my trigger a lot. 
However, heard this on the range this morning (NO kidding!): "there is no excuse for how bad I am shooting this morning"


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

"I shot great... but judged yardage like crap"


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

That arrow didn't hit where I aimed. Or, it hit right where I aimed I just didn't have it aimed in the right spot. If you live on the left coast, DID YOU FEEL THAT!? Threw me right off target.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

My Line was great.
Can you handle the TRUTH?

I just Suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

I heard this one yesterday, Well, when the arrow left my bow it was a 12! Don't understand what happened!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I shot real good for someone with a LOFT! (Lack Of F'ing Talent)


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

I've used this one and I swear it's true

"I was too worried about the pork butts and brisket that I was cooking for lunch"

That was the last time I will shoot and cook for one of our club shoots.

My standard for a bad shot (stolen form another shooter)

"Damn yellow fly got me as I was letting the arrow fly"


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:sad:I haven't been able to concentrate since I sharted on #3.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I just can't get used to this new hip quiver!


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

My friend shot a 5 and when we asked him what happened he responded "My bow went off and broke my concentration!"


----------



## Bowman991 (Jun 15, 2006)

*I used this one...*

these new arrows aren't flying right???


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

The guys arrow, who is in the 5, has a magnet in it and it pulled me down there.

Saw a guy call "break down" in Louisiana because his peep was twisting...lol


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Floridaboy said:


> The guys arrow, who is in the 5, has a magnet in it and it pulled me down there.


That magnet theory really work's, at least with me...


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

LOL...yeah it has worked for me too.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 9, 2008)

3rdplace said:


> My friend shot a 5 and when we asked him what happened he responded "My bow went off and broke my concentration!"


I don't know why but this one made me laugh.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

The women on my range whooped and hollared....


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

I'll use that one til I die....and it's funny how many people I shoot with say..."I'm glad they are not on our range". Guess some people take it a little more serious than others.....but YOU want have to worry about that in Semi Pro next year....will ya?


----------



## High Velocity (Apr 12, 2009)

Skeeters
Deer Flies
Horse Flies
Thought I felt a tick
Sweat in my eyes


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> The women on my range whooped and hollared....


I thought that was you do'in all that scream'in...


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

thought i felt a leach in my boots.

the blade of grass in front of the target/ shadow moving on the 10 zone distracted me.

i dont like that baboon looking at me


----------



## cardiac kid (Jan 29, 2008)

i had a bad hotdog!!!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Floridaboy said:


> I'll use that one til I die....and it's funny how many people I shoot with say..."I'm glad they are not on our range". Guess some people take it a little more serious than others.....but YOU want have to worry about that in Semi Pro next year....will ya?


I'm guessing......I think I'll come back down to visit with you some more.:darkbeer:


----------



## timothy funk (Jan 28, 2009)

My all time favorite is: My fingers went off!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

The target moved

The water in the creek was too loud

A bug flew up my nose

My bow went off before it was supposed to

Man!! I gotta go crap

These arrows are not flying like they are supposed to

I thought we were supposed to shoot the burlap animal on the backstop

the wind blew right as I released the arrow


----------



## D. Hayden (Mar 9, 2009)

lol i heard a guy say one day "Dangit i shouldve aimed where i was aiming" lol wow


----------



## joebutts (Aug 4, 2010)

My sights are off


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

I kept shooting a little right all day and couldn't figure out why. :tongue:


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

M C Hammer must have set this target.......

Can't touch this


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Shooting like Johnny Cash......

I've been every where man


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

"Those Pit Bulls were so scary" :wink:


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Here's one from our club recently. "I kept shooting worse all day and on the last target my rest fell off". 

While I will admit I have used a few of those listed above, I've also found a few new ones to use in the list.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Mines any one can shoot a 12 it takes more skill to shoot a 8 or a 5


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

My all time favorite " I'd take that shot on a real deer"


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I would have pin wheeled it................if I could shoot worth a turd! (I use this frequently. But it's not an excuse as much as it is fact.)

After missing 2 feet to the left......... "A hard wind blew up the hill just as I shot." This is on video, just ask "Slippy Field" but it wasn't 3D! There are some excuses you might "think" are good but when it's recorded you realize just how silly it really sounds. 2 feet? It would had to have been a 40 mph wind to push an arrow 2 - 3 feet at 25 yards not a slight breeze.


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

damnyankee said:


> My all time favorite " I'd take that shot on a real deer"


hahahaha!!! that ones a classic


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

Still getting the new bow dialed in............two years later.


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

Target material buildup on my arrow.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Once these strings settle, it will be right on the money.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The atmospherical conditions at my geological location.

I shoot the 8 to keep down the wear and tear on the 10.

To survive a poor shooting day say; I got a pinwheel 5 or pinwheel 8.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

My bow is not shooting like it normally does



Man!!! Did you see the ----- on that girl at the next target? It distracted me.


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> My bow is not shooting like it normally does
> 
> 
> 
> Man!!! Did you see the ----- on that girl at the next target? It distracted me.


I've seen some not so fit men on the range shirtless. Talk about horrifyingly distracting! hehehehehehe.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Once shot a 3d with a guy, after about 8 targets he was messing with his sight with an allen wrench. 
When asked what he was doing he said "When I use this 30 yd pin I always shoot a 5, so I am just taking this pin off my sight." and he did. He still shot more 5's though.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

emesa said:


> I've seen some not so fit men on the range shirtless. Talk about horrifyingly distracting! hehehehehehe.


Please, no visualizations:wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

CutTheLoop said:


> "I shot great... but judged yardage like crap"


There is some truth to this one I think. 


Stand on the stake and look at your bow like* it* made the bad shot.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*excuse*

Im shooting for meat not for points.

"oh thats a mckenzie? I thought it was a rhinehart, my arrow is where the x would be on a rhinehart" (or visa versa)

Im actually left handed shooting right handed for a change.....

I was aiming for that fly that landed right there... I think I got him.

I think I shot all the x's out of this bow, time for a new one.

I was trying those tips you gave me, and now im shooting like you!

I wanted to show you how bad your form was, hope you were looking.

I have obsessive compulsive dissorder, that five gives me an even score. I hate to end on an uneven number.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*x cuses*

someone drew an x on my lens

whoever wins has to buy a round and I am a little short this week.

my thong is riding up.

I got scorpion venom on my evo...

my fletching is touching the x, that doenst count?

if I beat you guys every week, you wouldnt' want to shoot with me anymore.

I got that new 12 pin sight and couldnt see the target.

I dont' have a 34.98675 yard pin.

im not used to shooting such LARGE targets.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man it is dark in these woods

That is impossible, that is not where I was aiming


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I would have pin wheeled it................if I could shoot worth a turd! (I use this frequently. But it's not an excuse as much as it is fact.)
> 
> After missing 2 feet to the left......... "A hard wind blew up the hill just as I shot." This is on video, just ask "Slippy Field" but it wasn't 3D! There are some excuses you might "think" are good but when it's recorded you realize just how silly it really sounds. 2 feet? It would had to have been a 40 mph wind to push an arrow 2 - 3 feet at 25 yards not a slight breeze.


I have seen this video...:tongue:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

damnyankee said:


> My all time favorite " I'd take that shot on a real deer"


"...crap...is that an 8?"

"yeah...but that would have killed a real dear" :wink:


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*3D excuses*

Dang, is that another 8 just out of the 10, I must be putting too much soap on the shaft causing the arrows to hit low!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah, it's new bow and I haven't got all the misses shot out of it yet.


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Man it is dark in these woods
> 
> That is impossible, that is not where I was aiming


The last major 3D shoot I was at, up in Sunrise in July, it was pouring down rain, thunder, lightening, the whole nine yards. Anyways, on the course there was a bear set up between two trees in the forest, DARK as heck! I was just grateful I hit the damned thing!


----------



## hoyt1414 (Feb 10, 2009)

the excuse i always hear is my cams arent timed right


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Had a bug fly up my nose


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Kadob62 said:


> Shooting like Johnny Cash......
> 
> I've been every where man


Easily my favorite one yet. Love me some Johnny Cash.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bustn'nocks said:


> Easily my favorite one yet. Love me some Johnny Cash.


Then don't go to Reno.:wink:



I like me some Man in Black as well.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> The atmospherical conditions at my geological location.
> 
> I shoot the 8 to keep down the wear and tear on the 10.
> 
> To survive a poor shooting day say; I got a pinwheel 5 or pinwheel 8.


I am going to use that one.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

*another fer ya*

OK, we were shooting at an outdoor 3d shoot with BUFF [ Big Ugly Fat F...er] and he was terrbile. Of course, so was I. I knew it and admitted it. Especially when I x'd the tree and the rock. He kept saying, "Dang, I used the wrong pin". I finally got tired of his excuse and pointed out that he was using an adjustable sight with only 1 pin!! Oh yeah, the days.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

*[email protected] &^%@ yellow flies!!!


----------



## Rut Addiction (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is one for JJ..

I shot real good, just didn't score well...prob because:

1.) I need to shim my limb pockets some more
2.) I need to oil my cam bearings
3.) My grips too wide...I need some machine it down a lil'
4.) I need tape on my grip...nope that didn't work
5.) I cut my string moving my peep
6.) my limbs cracked ( I think every set I've owned has)
7.) My vision is jacked up cause my buddy gave Me Pink Eye
8.) I should have brought my constitution
9.) Semi Pro is harder than open A because it plays on your mind (we shoot the same range)

Its OK JimRod...Maybe Cousins or griv will come out with another DVD to help you beat me on an occasion.:darkbeer:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

WOW!!! Low man low!! Lol



Earl Fouraker said:


> Here is one for JJ..
> 
> I shot real good, just didn't score well...prob because:
> 
> ...


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

one from my friend dave "i need a smoke"


----------



## buckskinner71 (Sep 6, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> I shot real good for someone with a LOFT! (Lack Of F'ing Talent)


not everybodys pencil work as good as others


----------



## groundhogsniper (Jul 28, 2010)

hoyt1414 said:


> the excuse i always hear is my cams arent timed right


hahaha nice brent. i will remember that next time we shoot


----------

